# Sailing in Holland



## patrickZ (Feb 11, 2006)

Starting this spring, a new company,

```
www.global-sailing-adventures.com
```
Starts sailing on the inland waters of Holland on a '97, 45 ft sailyacht.
Yacht has four double cabins, two washrooms large salon.

We have either 3 or 4 day sailtrips departing from Amsterdam, to several historic cities or sites.
Trips include breakfast on board.
[email protected]

We also offer day trips/ sea trips/ sea holidays to Norway, Scotland, Uk and PRIVATE CHARTER etc​
WE ARE LOOKING FOR TRAVEL AGENTS WORLDWIDE​For information about booking/ trips or other possebilities please mail us​


----------

